# طفرة في الرياضيات والهندسة على يد طالبة تبلغ من العمر 18 عشر عاما



## مهندس/وائل الدجوى (11 مارس 2013)

مبارك للطالبة / مرام إدريس حسين إدريس على اثباتها نظرية تؤثر على الرياضيات والهندسة بتوصلها إلى نظرية جديدة تفيد ان الخطوط المستقيمة المتوازية يمكن ان تتعامد على عكس ما درسنا منذ الصغر ان الخطوط المستقيمة المتوازية لا يمكن ان تتعامد في البداية لم اكن مصدقا ولكنها قامت بشرح نظريتها امام العديد من عباقرة الرياضيات وجميعهم اقروا بصحة النظرية فمن المؤكد ان الكتب الدراسية للرياضيات في الاعوام القادمة ستتغير لتواكب النظريات الجديدة التي يكتشفها شبابنا مع العلم انها تبلغ 18 عشر عاما فقط وفي العام الاول من كلية الهندسة وعندما سألتها ما الفائدة من هذه النظرية اثبتت لي انه يمكن استخدامها في الطائرات حديثة الصنع لتحسن من كفائتها ؛ادعو لها بالتوفيق واتمنى ان يصبح جميع ابنائنا في مستواها الفكري والاخلاقي .


----------



## د/ميرفت (11 مارس 2013)

ربنا يوفقها في حياتها وتبقى من اكبر المهندسات في العالم في المستقبل ان شاء الله بس انا اللي اعرفه انها سودانية وعايشة طول عمرها في مصر بس عموما هيا فخر للشباب والشابات العرب وده اكبر دليل ان عندنا عباقرة بس محتاجين فرص عشان تظهر ابداعاتهم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 مارس 2013)

سلام عليكم
المهندس الفاضل/ وائل الدجوي
يشرفنا أن تنضم إلينا المهندسة وتزيد المنتدى بذكائها وعلمها
وأعتقد أن قسم يحتوي تلك العقلية الفذة هو قسم هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء
وهو القسم الذي خرج العديد من العلماء


----------



## Iwant2C (27 مارس 2013)

علم الرياضيات وجل العلوم الطبيعية قائمة على النظريات والنظريات هي قوانين والقوانين هي فرضيات وتخمينات والفرضيات والتخمينات اشياء غير ثابتة فأحمق ومجنون من يريد ان يزعم ان كل النظريات التي ندرسها حقائق انما هي فرضيات غير ثابتة قابلة للصواب والخطأ فأما المسلم فما وافق دينه قال صوابا وماخالف قال خطأ ثم يأتي بعد ذلك يناقش بالحجة والبرهان ادلة من احتج على نظرية معينة تتعارض مع كتاب الله 

ملحوظة : تعريف النظرية المذكور هو تعريف الدكتور اميل ضومط وهو دكتور زائر باحد الجامعات الأمريكية في كتابه المرشد إلى العلوم على مااذكر اسم الكتاب


----------

